# Fat Biking w/gimbal...first attempt



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

This is another fat biking video, but this time I used a newly acquired Feiyu Tech 3 axis gimbal. It's not super exciting, but shows Spring Creek Trail in Steamboat Springs, CO during the winter. Please, let me know what you think and subscribe to my channel if you want to see more. 

I wish we could get a good gimbal for kayaking, but would need a waterproof and bash-proof model!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5XfNxIE6Yw


----------

